#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 653 practice questions and notes

## stevenloo70

Hello Everyone,
           Nice to meet you, everyone. My name is Steven. I will take API 653 exam in March 2015. 

          Anyone who took that exam, can help me to share your exam experience (computer based)? 
          I think that I should take many practice exam questions before real exam. So, I need to do practice exam questions. 
          Anyone can share your exam questions or exam tips or notes (pdf or doc) OR any free online website for practicing questions or           downloading ? 
         How about any suggestions for that exam? 


         Thank you for your time to read my thread.

StevenSee More: API 653 practice questions and notes

----------


## Nataraj

Please refer following threads

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Contact me at nataraj.chid@gmail.com

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. there are many useful posts about  API 653 exam,tests, study notes in egpet.net. just search in egpet.net. thanks.

----------


## endah

thank you anyway

----------


## muzikku1730

Anyone can share your exam questions or exam tips or notes (pdf or doc) OR any free online website for practicing questions or downloading ?

----------


## khaledmanshawy

thank you

----------


## barbara

thks!

----------


## Nataraj

Pre-Test  Ans. Key

----------


## p2pcreep

> Pre-Test  Ans. Key



unable download  :Frown:

----------


## Nataraj

Please check now

----------


## p2pcreep

> Please check now



it's already work Thanks you so much

----------


## prathap singh

The link is not working. Can you please share a new link?
Thanks in advance.

----------

